
Why I use a MacBook for the Web Designing? - gulshanattri
I have used Windows OS for a long time and now days I am using MacBook to design websites and I think that it is a right choice and I am impressed by the speed and User Interface of Mac OS and it actually affects my speed too. I have realised that I am designing and learning better things with the faster speed. I am happy with the performance of my MacBook. Let me know what you think about these Operating System. Share your thoughts about MacOS and WinOS. I&#x27;ll be writing a comparison of these Operating Systems on my blog shortly. Thanks!
======
mdhoward
Any reason why you dont consider Linux based operating systems like Ubuntu or
Fedorra?

~~~
gulshanattri
I have tried Ubuntu. It is also a good option but some softwares don't work on
ubuntu like XD and one another reason for dropping Ubuntu is that my printer
wasn't working accurately with Ubuntu. So that is why I am not considering
Ubuntu or Fedora.

